# Our New Van Custom Built Citroen Relay



## nicandnina (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My first proper post to show you our new and first van.

It's a custom conversion by Poppit Campers in Cardigan on a 2010 Citroen Relay.  Key feature for us was that we needed two bunks at the rear for the kids, a double upfront for us and 4 belted seats.  Somehow he's also squeezed in shower and toilet and a proper kitchen without it feeling cramped.  Also got Truma Combi heating system, 220Ah batteries charged from Sterling charger and 90W panel.

I took a lot of pics for DVLA so you can take a look too.




Frustratingly we can't try it yet but got to wait at least until next week but we have all sat inside to have a cup of tea!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Going to do a similar layout on my next van. I hope.


----------



## dave and mary (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi nicandnina,

Welcome to the site, that van looks great, so now get out and enjoy it we are sure you will. :drive:  :drive:


----------



## UFO (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome - your van is the same size as ours, Adria Twin on Fiat Ducato, but there are two of us! It's a good size van as you can go almost anywhere - we have got into some pretty tight spaces and had amazing views. Nice conversion - the four of you will be very comfortable.


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2013)

:welcome: Looks really great...hope you all get out in it soon ! Our relay is just a home made dual purpose conversion, but the space works well for us two!


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 13, 2013)

Brill looking van.


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Loverly looking van! :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 14, 2013)

:welcome: Welcome, thanks for showing us your van, a really nice bit of kit, enjoy!!!

:drive::have fun::cheers:


----------



## vronpullover (Apr 10, 2013)

nicandnina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first proper post to show you our new and first van.
> 
> ...



hi the van looks nice... did you manage to get it on your log book as a motorcaravan... we wait 10 weeks to be told the best thay thay can do is a van with windows...ours is  the same van as yours.... happy camping ....


----------

